# THRIFTY FEEDERS & GOATIE PLAYGROUND!



## mommaB

So I was kinda bored(ok I didn't want to clean the house), and decided that the stinkers needed something to climb on! I also had gone to the feed store, and the dollar store today was looking for thrifty ways to keep hay off the ground, and bigger than the pan I was using.
This is what I came up with!

K super ******* I know! But it works(CHEAP).
These are 2 laundry baskets and 3 buckets all from the dollar store. Bungies to hold in place 2pks from dollar store also. 









one basket each for hay, 2 buckets for grain & 1 for baking soda.










the play structure was a hit and not just with the goats! Thats my 6yr old










hey it's our bed!










king of the hill! hehe.










everyones guardian! :angel2: 









So what do ya think? I think I'm blessed.


----------



## liz

Very creative!!

I use the dollar store buckets too....very neat way to feed hay with the laundry baskets as well.

The platform will soon be the goats new bed so be prepared for that!


----------



## toth boer goats

great ideas....and cute goats :thumbup: :greengrin: 

Your 6 year old.... looks like ....he is having ...just as much fun ...as the goaties....LOL :greengrin: 

Love your dog very nice....


----------



## sparks879

before i got hanging stall feeders i used to use laundry baskets at shows for hay. I noticed a lot of other people ion the area started using them too. Very good hay feeders especially for minis. And your play structure is neat. It double as a cozy bed underneath.
beth


----------



## Ariel301

Neat idea with the laundry basket hay feeders! I use those $5 plastic storage tubs from Walmart as water containers; they're cheaper than buying stock tanks and they work well. I may have to get a laundry basket to try out. Not sure if my girls would destroy them or not...but it's worth a try!


----------



## imaginationacres

I love the laundry basket hay feeders, I'm absolutely going to try that!! 
The playground you made looks like such fun, I can't show my boys they will be SO jealous!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

VERY neat ideas!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :wink:


----------



## silvergramma

running out the door to dollar store for laundry baskets... are those bungies????? wonderful idea.. :idea:


----------



## 3pygmymom

I went and got the Dollar store baskets right after reading this post and hung them up! They at first thought they were for play so I lowered them just a little and they started eating right out of them! Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Riot_My_Love

The baskets - wonderful idea!

My current feeder is an old dog house, with hay bale twine duct-taped to the front so they can't rip it all out. :ROFL: "Amanda's Ghetto Feeder" is what I've named it.


----------



## mommaB

I'm glad that you all liked the idea!! It has worked pretty well, but I think when I go to buy new baskets...I'll get a little heftier(sp)ones. The dollar store ones worked really well when I had just the two goats, but now they kinda jump in, and over them at feeding time. I have added to my herd since then.


----------



## crownofjules

Ohmygoat! That's brilliant! 
My goaties get their pellets out of steel "hog pans" right now - super indestructible and easy to sterilize...but what a PAIN having them on the ground! They often get tinkled or poo-poo'd into, too. EW!

After the pellets are gone, I rotate back through everyone's pen and drop hay into their pans...but baskets seem better 
Although with my Pygmys, I know at least two little stinkers that will try to use them as beds :-o


----------



## oakshirefarms

Very interesting idea! Seems like everyone is definitely being enjoyed by everyone.


----------



## Mamaboyd

those are great ideas! hmm dollar store tomorrow I think


----------



## happybleats

Good job!!! ..they look happy!


----------

